# Ipad 4 (IOS 7.0.3) et adaptateur lighting-VGA



## Gabcont (1 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous!
Je suis lycéen et j'utilise beaucoup mon ipad au lycée pour le brancher sur des vidéos projecteurs en VGA... Tout cela marchait parfaitement bien, jusqu'à récemment, mon ipad ne reconnaît plus le projecteur (ou le projecteur ne reconnaît plus l'iPad?), c'est vraiment gênant. Rien n'a changé, sauf iOS, je suis passé sous iOS 7.0.3...
Avez vous le même problème? Pensez vous à des solutions?
Merci d'avance


----------

